# D. A. Bryce Can Drop Fast Draw.



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Still a work in progress, but here's where I am as of today.






Thanks for your time. And like Bartles and James used to say..."Thank you for your support"


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Almost in the unreachable depths of human slingshooting!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

And the bar goes up again!!







Wow!! How about a pic & description of the equipment used? Inquiring minds want to know









Todd


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> And the bar goes up again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okeechobee! "Five minutes Turkish."

Here she is. My gal. Ray's Super Pouch and Tex-Shooter's small diameter black tubage 5 1/2 inches fork to pouch.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

A pickle forkin' demon you are Joe. Noticed the bare footsies there son. Ever zing one off that big toe yet? Hopin' you never get the dreaded black toenail syndrome.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Go Captnjoe, Go Captnjoe, don't hit your toe.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Just once. It was in my foot shootin' video. I don't wear shoes until it gets cold.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Looks like the Pocket Dolphin....sweet!! Tex has small tubing in black? I'll have to look into that on my next order. And i like the custom holster...gonna have to talk to my leather guy...he owes me one.

Nice looking set up.

Thanks for the info.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Just once. It was in my foot shootin' video. I don't wear shoes until it gets cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice shooting Cap'n!

I haven't had the pleasure of shooting as much lately. Splitting time between "practice" building and target practice!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Bryan. I shall endeavor to entertain... 
Can't wait to see what you're building in there.





We have a right to know what you're doing with a router and a saw....


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Cap wonder whose having more fun, we who watch or you who shoot?

Don't shot a toe









Cheers


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha... nice barefoot shooting









LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

LittleBear said:


> Cap wonder whose having more fun, we who watch or you who shoot?
> 
> Don't shot a toe
> 
> ...


Good question. I know it's not the can, so that narrows it down some.
Glad you enjoy them...


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> And the bar goes up again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okeechobee! "Five minutes Turkish."

Here she is. My gal. Ray's Super Pouch and Tex-Shooter's small diameter black tubage 5 1/2 inches fork to pouch.
View attachment 26871

View attachment 26872

View attachment 26873

[/quote]And Paw's little PFS....


----------

